# Hen with dirty bottom



## sawshea (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a BO hen that has poop stuck to her. Is it OK to leave it or should I attempt to remove it? It doesn't seem to bother her and her eggs are clean.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Remove it. Warm sudsy bath water using baby shampoo or I use extra dampened baby wipes. Sometimes I simply have to trim it off.


----------



## sawshea (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks. I got her all cleaned up. Nor near as difficult as I imagined.


----------

